# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Acne

## NightSpy2

Yep, acne.

Mines not that bad compared to people out there, but it's BLOODY ANNOYING.

So, I was thinking.

Hypnosis, Meditation, Lucid Dreaming, Astral Projection...
Any thoughts?

Could any of these potentially be used to help cure acne?

Please note: *If you are a skeptic, about any of the above topics, do not post about that topic. I have posted this seeking help, not an argument or debate.
Thank you.*

----------


## blade5x

Diet. Despite what you read, or what _some_ doctors will tell you, it's all diet. Through my research, I believe it has something to do with leaky gut syndrome, combined with waste being excreted through the skin.

My story : I grew up eating a heavy amount of refined grain. I probably ate two bowls of cereal a day on average from the age of 10 to 16. I was always thin, so I, or my parents, never thought much of it. I probably tore up my digestive system big time. From 17 until 22 or so, I had some pretty moderate acne. I'm now 24, and it's gone, but I've got scarring to fix now, so I'm looking into dermarolling and possible surgical options later on. Even though I've been told I look fine, and it's probably true, I cannot bring myself to believe it. 

My fix : Removing sugar, and pretty much all gluten containing grains from my diet. I don't eat bread anymore, period. I also eat a ton of vegetables now for fiber, as fiber is great for cleaning your digestive tract. Retin-A cream will also help you skin clear a lot quicker, so I recommend getting a prescription for that.

Everyone is different, so my fix may not be your fix, but good luck.  :smiley:

----------


## NightSpy2

Hey, thanks heaps man!  :smiley: 

I think I might try that for a bit and see if anything changes!  ::D: 
So, pretty much, remove sugar and gluten from my diet? Plus lots of fiber. 

Thanks again!

----------


## Mancon

This may sound weird, but putting toothpaste on your acne during the night will actually help it go away. If you are looking for a face medicine, Ziana is awesome.

----------


## NightSpy2

> *This may sound weird, but putting toothpaste on your acne during the night will actually help it go away.* If you are looking for a face medicine, Ziana is awesome.



From personal experience? Or something else?

----------


## Mancon

> From personal experience? Or something else?



My sister used to do it all the time, and it actually worked! I tried it a few years back and it did help. Also look at this: Toothpaste Reviews

So, yeah. I would recommend you try it out.

----------


## Arch

Ask your doctor, my friend had bad ance and apparently there is some really good treatment (cream ect out there).

----------


## NightSpy2

> My sister used to do it all the time, and it actually worked! I tried it a few years back and it did help. Also look at this: Toothpaste Reviews
> 
> So, yeah. I would recommend you try it out.



Sweet thanks!  ::D: 
I'll have to try it out then!  :tongue2: 

Reviews on the site look good! Thanks Mancon!!

----------


## Mancon

> Sweet thanks! 
> I'll have to try it out then! 
> 
> Reviews on the site look good! Thanks Mancon!!



No problem! Let me know how it works out for you, i'm curious.

----------


## Morten

I don't want to sound like I'm a spambot promoting a product, but this is from personal experience. I have tried a lot of different skin products, maybe 20+, and the thing that has worked best for me is Decleor products. They are quite expensive, but they truly are the best products (from my experience at least). And do not drink soda! It's the worst thing you can do.

----------


## lawilahd

I wanna try the toothpaste method but i'm wondering whether the type of tooth paste matters?

----------


## DoctorSpaceman

For me, the best thing was salt water. I'd attribute going through high school without a single pimple to visiting the beach most weeks of the year. I don't know about making a face wash of it but simple ocean water itself helped.

----------


## NightSpy2

> For me, the best thing was salt water. I'd attribute going through high school without a single pimple to visiting the beach most weeks of the year. I don't know about making a face wash of it but simple ocean water itself helped.



But maybe that's just because you don't get pimples? o_O

----------


## DoctorSpaceman

> But maybe that's just because you don't get pimples? o_O



I get them nowadays that I avoid the beach. Anyway the sea/salt water is known to have an exfoliating effect on the skin. I've also noticed amongst relatives of mine that the ones who frequent the beach have much clearer complexions.

----------


## Castles

I'd stay away from harsh chemicals such as acids that get rid of acne, they're too harsh for skin. It's genetic -- and what you eat! If your mother/father had bad acne you're going to have it to  :smiley: 

LUCKY FOR ME, _I am blessed with skin of the gods._ 
*butilook12sothatswhyidonthaveacne.*

----------


## Original Poster

Not all acne medicine is made up of harsh chemicals, and throwing the word acid in there is a misconception. A proper facial wash followed by some moisturizer, combined with a good diet, can clear up acne even if you're genetically predisposed. You'll fight it throughout adolescence if you're predisposed, but you're not required to break out and can always work on keeping your pores clean.

----------


## tommo

I gotta agree with the salt water and eating less sugar and refined foods (such as white bread, shitty cereals that just look fake etc.), go wholegrain all the way  :smiley: 

Salt water cleans and disinfects, as well as exfoliates.  But if you're making your own salt water instead of going to the beach every day, make sure you buy sea salt and_ not_ normal table salt.

I also have this bad habit of chewing my mouth on the inside, I've found that when I do that, I get pimples too.
So if you do that, stop it  ::lol:: 

I've never tried using lucid dreaming to get rid of it.  But I've never really had true acne anyway, just pimples every now and again.
So it would be pretty hard to test it.
Stress does play a factor though too, so if you can use LD's to relieve stress and stop yourself from getting stressed, I'm sure it would have a positive effect.

----------


## NightSpy2

> I gotta agree with the salt water and eating less sugar and refined foods (such as white bread, shitty cereals that just look fake etc.), go wholegrain all the way 
> 
> Salt water cleans and disinfects, as well as exfoliates.  But if you're making your own salt water instead of going to the beach every day, make sure you buy sea salt and_ not_ normal table salt.
> 
> I also have this bad habit of chewing my mouth on the inside, I've found that when I do that, I get pimples too.
> So if you do that, stop it 
> 
> I've never tried using lucid dreaming to get rid of it.  But I've never really had true acne anyway, just pimples every now and again.
> So it would be pretty hard to test it.
> Stress does play a factor though too, so if you can use LD's to relieve stress and stop yourself from getting stressed, I'm sure it would have a positive effect.



Thanks that was very helpful!!  :smiley: 

OMG! I *ALWAYS* chew my mouth on the inside!!! Lol.
Maybe I could try stop and see if it does anything? Although I don't see how these two things can be linked.. xD

----------


## tommo

> Thanks that was very helpful!! 
> 
> OMG! I *ALWAYS* chew my mouth on the inside!!! Lol.
> Maybe I could try stop and see if it does anything? Although I don't see how these two things can be linked.. xD



 Well, my guess is bacteria getting in and building up.  There's lots of bacteria in the mouth.
I've noticed a strong correlation, but the reason for it is just my guess hehe  Makes sense though.

----------


## OctoberWind

I find that doing a facial steam followed by rubbing a slice of cucumber on my face every day really helps it stay all nice an clear.
  Also the steam does wonders for your sinuses when you're all stuffy.

----------


## Dark_Merlin

I used to use a facial scrub which also removed all the oil from my skin - it worked but my skin would get so dry and horrible.

Nowadays I simply shower for 5-10minutes until my skin is all warm and my pores open up, then use a simple face-washer and warm water and scrub at my face for a few seconds. I suppose a healthy diet and exercise also help a lot, I do have a noticable difference between when I eat healthy and when I don't in both my skin and my lucid count!  :wink2:

----------


## Baird

Tips to treat acne:

Reduce stress with regular exercise,
Reduce or limit refined carbohydrates and sugar intake,
Avoid caffeine and other stimulants,
Limit dairy products and red meat....

----------


## Ametam

My best tip wold be to rub Palmolive gold soap on your face when you have a shower (just avoid getting soap in your mouth  :tongue2: ). The affects on me could actually be seen overnight.

----------


## NightSpy2

> My best tip wold be to rub Palmolive gold soap on your face when you have a shower (just avoid getting soap in your mouth ). The affects on me could actually be seen overnight.



Wow really? And how severe was yours? 
And did you try any other products beforehand?

----------


## Ametam

> Wow really? And how severe was yours? 
> And did you try any other products beforehand?



I just had some rather large unfortunate pimples that decided to take refuge right on my nose (very noticeable) they went down overnight so it was only noticeable if you got up in my face  :tongue2:  I have used proactive face moisturiser which takes around two to three days to have an affect

----------


## NightSpy2

> I just had some rather large unfortunate pimples that decided to take refuge right on my nose (very noticeable) they went down overnight so it was only noticeable if you got up in my face  I have used proactive face moisturiser which takes around two to three days to have an affect



Ah ok.. I heard ProActiv works, but only whilst you are using it... And that once you stop, it comes back even worse than before? o_O
I have it at home, but am trying out some different products at the moment..

----------


## tommo

> Ah ok.. I heard ProActiv works, but only whilst you are using it... And that once you stop, it comes back even worse than before? o_O
> I have it at home, but am trying out some different products at the moment..



 That's not true.  Proactive is just benzoyl peroxide.  You can get much cheaper ones from any shop.   The one that makes it worse after you stop using it is salicylic acid, your skin gets used to it and sort of relies on it.  In a way.
Benzoyl peroxide basically just kills bacteria more effectively than salicylic acid and doesn't allow the bacteria to become immune to it.

----------


## NightSpy2

> That's not true.  Proactive is just benzoyl peroxide.  You can get much cheaper ones from any shop.   The one that makes it worse after you stop using it is salicylic acid, your skin gets used to it and sort of relies on it.  In a way.
> Benzoyl peroxide basically just kills bacteria more effectively than salicylic acid and doesn't allow the bacteria to become immune to it.



Oh wow. Thanks heaps for that insight!  :smiley: 
That helped. Guess I'll start using my ProActiv again now!  ::D: 
I knew about Benzoyl Peroxide.. I just didn't know wtf it did/how it worked lol. 

Thanks again Tommo!  :smiley: 


P.S. Kind of update (if you even care lol)
I've started using toothpaste. It's  Colgate Maximum Cavity Protection with Liquid Calcium.. Peppermint flavour.
It doesn't have any gel.
I applied a moderately thick layer over my chin, and other places where I had redness etc. 
It burns for a bit once you put it on.. Then once you wash it off your face feels really cold. xD (Probably cause of the peppermint or w/e.)
I kept it on for about 20-40 minutes.
Seems like it reduces redness a bit, but I think I'm going to try it a bit more to get some more definitive results.  :smiley: 

Sweet as.

----------


## Phion

Sunlight and saltwater, works wonders.

----------


## Warheit

Get a bottle of witch hazel and douse a cotton ball or cloth in it and apply it to the areas where you have acne.   A little old school remedy my grandma taught me.   I have some medicine that causes acne (never had a problem with it before) and that seemed to do the trick.

----------


## Khamille

Garlic can treat acne. If you want to try garlic and the method for using it, you may search it to Google.

----------


## Fenton

For acne there are some necessary action.First change your diet.Don't eat oily and fatty foods and drink maximum water.It is so effective for acne.Fresh vegetables and fresh fruits are very good for skin related problems.Uses of fresh juices like orange , banana are very good for this.

----------


## Ruphi

Hello,
Since everyone gets acne at some time, the right time to treat it is when it bothers you or when the potential for scarring develops. This can be when severe acne flares suddenly, for mild acne that just won't go away, or even when a single pimple decides to show up the week before your wedding.Then the decision is yours what to do.

----------


## Elio

As far as home remedies go ive herd that washing your face with soap everytime you enter the bathroom helps. Also my sister who has moderate to bad acne (Definately has to do with diet) used the clear mass in the aloe vera plant. I tried it to for a while and could note a difference it makes your skin very dry though (If your thinking of doing this only use the gel until it starts developing a pinkish hue to it; that means bactiria is starting to grow in it *PINK = NONO*) Ive noticed personally a lot of bread, sugar, and especially oil, and processed foods give me bad acne. Ive stopped eating processed food almost all together and my acne has noticably changed. I also tried vegetarianism and my skin was very clear until I started eating a lot of pasta and bread. Maybe looking at your diet is the way to go? Hope this helps!

----------


## Abner123

Reduce stress with regular exercise, Reduce or limit refined carbohydrates and sugar intake,
Avoid caffeine and other stimulants,
Limit dairy products and red meat....

----------


## shanewatson384

i had a acne on my nasal area quite a while ago and i think i must have suddenly scraped it or something. and i keep in mind it blood vessels loss then scabbing up then blood vessels loss again a few periods. now i have this little push, kind of like a smooth sore that's loaded with blood vessels. as total as that appears to be, i had it for about per weeks time now and i don't know what to do with it.

----------


## tommo

I'm glad this thread popped up again.  Coz I have found the perfect treatment.  Cure, basically.

Olive oil.

This sounds counter-intuitive, but it fucking works!  Here's why - pimples are from dirty oil build up blocking the pores.
When you put clean olive oil on your skin, it removes the dirty oil and you wipe/wash it off, leaving only a thin layer of oil which protects your skin and allows it to heal as well.

I haven't stopped getting pimples since I was 15.  Obviously they settled down a bit, but I've pretty much always had them excluding a couple of days.

I have been doing this olive oil wash for a week and I have zero pimples.

*All those store bought acne treatments are a fucking scam.*  Simple as that.  They dry the shit out of your skin, which stops it from healing and allows bacteria to get in, causing more pimples.

I had this one red spot from a pimple that never went away coz it was dried out from the acne cream and so couldn't heal properly.  That is also gone now that my skin can repair itself.

And no, IT DOES NOT MATTER IF YOU HAVE OILY SKIN!  Applying clean oil gets rid of the gunky oil and also stops your skin from producing as much oil.

----------


## Kaenthem

Dunno if this helps, but I have a very bad acne. I went to a dermatologist but none of the treatment helped. Until he gave me Isotretinoin. It cleared my brother's acne and its been about 9 months since I remember him having a pimple. I on the other hand started the treatment 2 weeks ago and right now my face is pretty clear.

----------


## chachu

Steroid cause acne and harmful for health.Another reason for acne fatty and spicy foods ,so avoid fatty and spicy foods.And if you face acne problem consult your family doctor!

----------


## Sivason

Simple fact. I do not know if anyone posted it yet. Touching your face causes acne. I am refering to resting your face in the palm of your hand, either resting while sitting or placing your hand against your face while laying in bed. 

Some people have this habit and it leads to acne.

----------


## Rillay

For acne, add fresh fruits, vegetables, nuts and seeds more in your diet meals, increase your water intake and manage stress with regular exercise. Limit refined carbohydrates, sugar intake and dairy products and quit stimulants like caffeine, alcohol and smoking.
website

----------


## JoannaB

Ah, this thread reminded me of my acne as a teen. Mine was not really all that bad, but I really wanted to get rid of it. We went to a general practitioner doctor who must have not been very good because he told me to stop eating citrus fruit and to avoid drinking liquids during meals (limit drinking to before and after meals). I can report that from my experience neither of those did anything for my acne whatsoever. Do beware - sometimes doctor's also give bad advise. Aging however worked wonders: now that I am forty, no more acne for many years already - don't remember when it stopped, but yes, aging really cured it.

The good news for you: there is no accounting for taste and acne may not prevent someone from having a crush on you. I thought you would find that reassuring. How do I know that? Well, while my acne wasn't bad, there was this boy at my school who had a bad case of acne, one of the worst I had ever seen, and yet I had a crush on him. Why? He once told me a story that he had taken apart his alarm clock into tiny parts, and had put it together again, and it still worked, and I found that story really impressive, and that was more important to me than the acne.

----------


## spd

Lol sivason I was reading this thread in bed with my palm on my cheeck and when I got down to reading your post, its safe to say I took it off  :tongue2: 

I have fairly light acne but it is almlst gone now (yay) I want to agree with the people who mentioned sunlight as a cure. The fence in my backyard had nearly fallen over from wind damage so my dad, nieghbour brother and I were out there fixing it for several hours. The next morning when I woke up I noticed much less acne on my forehead and they aren't that pink anymore either and I think this was a result of being exposed to sunlight. Thats another reason why going to the beach helps a lot. You can also get medicine and ask your doctor about it which is what I did. Also wash your face morning and night and when sweat builds up on the face from excercising. I like to wet my fave with warm water to open my pores up, use a moisturiser, rinse, then rinse my facd again in cold water to close my pores.

I think its also important to stay consistent as I have heard acne can take mobths to treat when doing the right things (reminds me of LDing in a way lol) Also the olive oil sounds really intetesting I might try it.

----------


## Anju

This is an old thread but I'll reply anyway! I had a lot of pimples in my teenage years and the doctor prescribed a very effective ayurvedic remedy. 'Kumkumadi thailam' (saffron oil mixed with some herbal extracts). The pimples were gone in no time and the skin became really smooth. But I'm not sure if it's available in other countries...

----------

